# My Shiny-Brites



## debodun (Dec 20, 2020)

Ornaments I still have from when I was a kid.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 20, 2020)

Love vintage/retro Christmas ornaments!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> Ornaments I still have from when I was a kid.
> 
> View attachment 140664View attachment 140665View attachment 140666View attachment 140667


We've got similar ornaments from late in-laws that we hang on our tree. I remember the clip-on bird. Have never seen the little plastic animals before. You're fortunate to have them


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2020)

The white animals glow in the dark.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 20, 2020)

I have the striped ones too!


----------



## Chet (Dec 20, 2020)

I wish I kept the ones we had. When I downsized and sold the old homestead they were tossed along with other things I should have kept. Too late now.


----------



## Jules (Dec 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> The white animals glow in the dark.


Boy, I’d like to see those.  Have you put them up yet?


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 20, 2020)

Those look very familiar. I grew up with most of them, too. I think my sister has them now.


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

They are great, thank you for sharing them.


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2020)

Jules said:


> Boy, I’d like to see those.  Have you put them up yet?


I tried to photograph them, but I guess they don't emit enough "glow" to show up.


----------

